# Bagger for 2006 craftsman ys4500



## rtmink (May 29, 2020)

Is it possible to still find a bagger that will fit a 2006 craftsman ys4500? I’ve checked everywhere I could think of and most baggers say they fit 2010 craftsman mowers or newer. Lowe’s has a craftsman branded bagger that says it fits 42-46 inch cut craftsman mowers but that’s all it said. I read reviews and someone with a 2007 craftsman ys4500 said it did not fit. He said he was able to get the bagger mounted on the back of his mower with some modifications but the part that connects to the discharge chute of the mower was not even close to fitting? Is there a different brand bagger that will fit? Is there anywhere to buy older model baggers? Is it possible to find just the lower chute part to make a newer bagger work? If not is it possible to find a mulching kit to fit 2006 mower.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Try searching husqvarna for the same year, and deck size.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Is there a Sears ID tag somewhere on the mower that gives a Sears model number?? Sears Parts Direct may have something for a 2006 model??


----------

